# Quail?



## rberglof

I was driving by Round Lake today and had a covey of quail fly across the road in front of me, now from what I understood there were no quail in North Dakota. So any ideas?


----------



## dakrat

rberglof said:


> I was driving by Round Lake today and had a covey of quail fly across the road in front of me, now from what I understood there were no quail in North Dakota. So any ideas?


I haven't seen any. are you sure its not hungarian partridge?


----------



## Dick Monson

Possibly they were released birds? A few years back a local preserve had released them here. Neat to see them but they didn't survive.


----------



## rberglof

dakrat being from southern California I have hunted and seen a lot of quail and I am sure they were quail as was my wife who has been known to act as my bird dog.
Dick I was wondering the same thing that they may be released birds but don't know from where or why in that area.


----------



## Dick Monson

Back in the '50s I knew a guy west of Bismarck that used quail to train EPs. They would return to the cage and he could use the same birds over. Sometimes preserves stock them too as a novelity for the clients.


----------



## R y a n

I know that some guys do use them for training in different parts of North Dakota. Not sure where Round Lake is in North Dakota, as I think there are a couple with that name...

However I did shoot a quail in North Dakota in 2003 while walking a treestrip for pheasants in Southern North Dakota. As soon as it busted out of the strip, I knew it was a qual. It came out low, hard and fast at an angle, and left no doubt it was nothing but a quail. It was neat to see... glad I had a chance at him, as it was a very tough shot that was surprising as it was unexpected. I have a picture of him somewhere.. it might be in my photo album here.. can't remember.

Is there any reason that G&F didn't start trying to re-introduce them into North Dakota? Aren't they hardy enough to survive the winters?

Curious?


----------

